# Recherche désespérément  MAJ mac OS 8.5



## lucie (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour. Je souhaite effectuer une mise à jour sur un power mac 6500/300. Il est actuellement en OS 8.1. Je possède un disque de MAJ mac OS 8.6, mais il manque l'étape 8.5. J'en ai absolument besoin pour installer des drivers etc.. sans quoi je peux mettre l'ordinateur à la poubelle !
Je précise qu'il n'est pas connecté (et ne pourra pas l'être tant qu'il ne sera pas en mac OS 8.6). je ne sais pas du reste s'il est possible de graver le système depuis un autre mac (à supposer que je trouve la MAJ sur Internet) ou s'il faut absolument le disque Apple.

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils que j'attends avec impatience.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2004)

8.5 n'était pas une mise à jour gratuite, mais un nouveau système vendu comme tel.

Il faut donc retrouver un original (sur eBay peut-être)


----------



## lucie (14 Octobre 2004)

Sur Ebay : ça c'est une bonne idée. J'ai d'ores et déjà placé une enchèrte sur un disque en allemand (ca ne devrait pa sposer de pb, si ?). J'étais au courant que c'était un système payant à sa sortie mais je me disais que depuis le temps, on pouvait se le procurer gratuitement. Enfin, si quelqu'un a ça dans ses tiroirs, je suis preneuse ! 
Merci.

<modo ON>
post édité pour complément d'infos comme annoncé plus loin
merci de ne proposer que des solutions légales
<modo OFF>
Télémac


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2004)

attention, les systeme anterieur à mac os X ne sont pas multilingues.


----------



## lucie (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Ficelle,

Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Si je dispose de 8.5 en allemand et qu'ensuite je fais la MAJ 8.5.1 avec la version française, ca ne va pas se rétablir normalement ?


----------



## Télémac (16 Octobre 2004)

SVP Mesdames et messieurs

Les logiciels y compris ceux  retirés du catalogue de vente d'Apple, restent protègés pendant des années sauf disposition contraire de l'éditeur.

Ceci n'est pas le cas et ce logiciel est encore sous copyright.

Je pense que vous ne souhaitaient pas que macgénération ai des problème aussi merci de modifier vos posts où vous proposez des solutions illégales.

Si vous ne pouvaient plus le faire car les délais sont dépassés je le ferais à votre place d'ici deux heures

merci pour votre compréhension.


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2004)

lucie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Ficelle,
> 
> Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Si je dispose de 8.5 en allemand et qu'ensuite je fais la MAJ 8.5.1 avec la version française, ca ne va pas se rétablir normalement ?



non, tu pourras juste y appliquer les mises à jour allemandes


----------



## lucie (17 Octobre 2004)

Désolée, télémac, je en savais pas, pour la bonne et simple raison que ce système n'est plus à vendre nulle part. Comment je fais ?????  
Cela dit efface les post si tu veux, moi je ne sais pas faire...


----------



## Télémac (17 Octobre 2004)

Salut pas de problème le post est corrigé


----------



## albeniot (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un CD OS 8.5 français
Si ça t'intéresse encore...

begnotalben@yahoo.fr


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2004)

moi aussi j'ai 8.6, et Mer..
c'est pour pouvoir me conn a internet...
on dirai que 8.0 ne convient pas a tt le monde!
Je suis donc a la recherche d'une solution legal, mais pas cher voir gratis
(qui pe un meilleur compromis!)


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc a la recherche d'une solution legal, mais pas cher voir gratis
> (qui pe un meilleur compromis!)



sur ce coup là, ne compte pas sur moi.
j'avais des 8.1, mais le 8.5.... je le garde


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2004)

pas de probleme,

vous m'avez deja apporté une aide considerable et ac le HDD et le Cd!
Merci encore


----------



## sweet (17 Octobre 2004)

Hello !

Petite question, pourquoi pas Mac OS 9 ??

Je ne sais pas si vos machines peuvent tourner en OS 9, mais si c'est le cas je peut vous aider !!

Contactez-moi par message privé ou par e-mail.

Meilleures salutations, Chris.

chris69_ch2000@yahoo.fr


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2004)

sur un 6500/300, le 9.1 est parfaitement utilisable, si la memoire est consequente, voir au maximum 
et il s'integre tres bien à un reseau OS X, Linux...


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

<mode modo ON>
J'ai demandé hier au soir de modifier le Post

Les délais sont passés, aussi je fais le nécessaire

Post modifié par la modération
Télémac
<mode modo OFF>


----------



## Niconemo (19 Octobre 2004)

/!\ C'est illégal ce que tu dis là...


----------



## ivremort (19 Octobre 2004)

Je comprends la réaction du modérateur, mais regardons la réalité en face: le système 9, et donc à fortiori le 8.5, est un système mort. C'est Steve Jobes lui-même qui l'a dit.

 Je ne vois pas en quoi Lucie vole Apple si elle arrive à se procurer gratuitement un système 8.5 alors que Apple elle-même ne le met plus en vente! C'est ridicule! Il ne faut pas se tromper de combat! 

 S'il s'agissait du système X, ce serait tout autre chose, mais là... Apple ne fait plus d'argent avec les anciens sytèmes!!!


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

si la version 9.2 est vendue avec X! Et oui, tu telephone a Apple, et tu demande 9.2,  il te disent 35¤? ok?, bon on vous l'envoi! J'ai failli le fiare, mais il me fallait 9.1!
 Autrement, sache que systeme 1, tu peux le telecharger gratos, et apple le met gratos sur son site!


----------



## Télémac (19 Octobre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends la réaction du modérateur, mais regardons la réalité en face: le système 9, et donc à fortiori le 8.5, est un système mort. C'est Steve Jobes lui-même qui l'a dit.
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi Lucie vole Apple si elle arrive à se procurer gratuitement un système 8.5 alors que Apple elle-même ne le met plus en vente! C'est ridicule! Il ne faut pas se tromper de combat!
> 
> S'il s'agissait du système X, ce serait tout autre chose, mais là... Apple ne fait plus d'argent avec les anciens sytèmes!!!


Il ne m'appartient pas ,dans ma situation, de débattre sur la forme de tes arguments par contre sur le fond de la question.

Pour mémoire Apple ne développe plus son système, ne le vend plus, mais n'a pas rendu pour autant libre les systèmes avant OS X.

Ce qui veut dire que pendants les 70 années depuis sa sortie les logiciels restent placés sous brevet et copyright.

Donc faire des copies ou se les préter est un acte illégal.

En faire la promotion en publique rendrait complice les éditeurs (forums, presses...)

En effet, les dispositions réglementaires de la presse s'appliquant aux forums, tout acte incitant, promouvant, etc... des actes illégaux sont interdits à la publication .

De facto, si nous laisserions publiquement ce genre de post, la reponsabilité pourrait être recherchée tant pour les auteurs des posts litigieux, que pour les forums, adminitrateurs modérateur.

Si ces dispositions réglementaires ne conviennent pas, ce n'est pas à débattre sur les forums, mais il faudrait s'adresser aux législateurs qui eux seuls ont le pouvoir de légiférer et d'amendre les textes.

Merci pour la compréhension et de ne pas lancer un débat sur le bien fondé ou non desdites dispositions, ce n'est pas l'endroit. Nous ne faisons qu'appliquer nos obligations conformément aux règles en vigueur dans un Etat Démocratique de Droit.


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

avec ca au moins, ca peut etre clair!
 a mettre en entete de tout les forum de france...
 "dixit by Telemac... Blabla!"
 et voila!
 IL y a un forum de rencontre avec les legislateurs sur MacG?:rateau:


----------



## ivremort (19 Octobre 2004)

ok, ok, je comprends bien votre position, c'est normal. Je ne veux pas polémiquer.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (19 Octobre 2004)

Pffff, je pense qu'apple n'a pas mis de n° de serie sur ces système d'exploitation, c'est pas pour rien!!!

Au contraire de crosoft, je pense que le "piratage" des système Apple leur sont bénéfique quelque part, sinon ils auraient instauré un système de n° de série depuis bien longtemps. Enfin, c'est un avis personnel....qui est certainement faux...

Mais si vous savez ou on peut charger le système 1 gratos, je suis preneur!! Je suis nostalgique... 

Et questions piratage, il me semble que dans le domaine privé, tant qu'il n'y a pas d'argent à la clef et si cela reste dans le domaine familial, les développeurs s'en foutent un peu...


----------



## Niconemo (19 Octobre 2004)

KilEstBoLeMac, ce genre de discussion ne mène à rien et revient régulièrement... le fait est qu'il y a d'un côté la loi et de l'autre la responsabilité des forums. Ça ne se discute pas. Même si je pense personnellement  qu'Apple devrait diffuser  (même au prix de quelques euros) les versions antérieures de ses système (mais il y a déjà eu des sujets sur ce débat qu'on peut faire remonter).
On ne peut pas dire, ça c'est 10% légal, ça c'est 80% légal, etc. C'est légal ou illégal, point. 
Après, ce qu'on fait chez nous ne regarde que notre conscience et notre jugement (et là je ne blâme personne, parfois force fais loi).


----------



## Niconemo (19 Octobre 2004)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:
			
		

> Et questions piratage, il me semble que dans le domaine privé, tant qu'il n'y a pas d'argent à la clef et si cela reste dans le domaine familial, les développeurs s'en foutent un peu...


Je n'en suis pas si sur que ça et ça englobe sous le terme "développeurs" un sacré paquet de réalités différentes.


----------



## Télémac (19 Octobre 2004)

pourquoi Apple propose un tarif spécial pour OSX à usage famililal? "' c'est déjà sympa 
il ne s'en foute pas du tout .
En privé je m'en fiche complétement je ne suis pas payé par Apple 
Maintenant soyez sympa et faites montre de civisme, les forums techniques ne sont pas les lieux pour ce genre de débat qui est redondant et je n'aime pas jouer au gendarme.


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

De mémoire le système 7 a été mis en téléchargement gratuit par Apple il y a plus d'un an... on peut donc imaginer que la mise à disposition gratuite de MacOS 8 n'est pas loin.


----------



## basthet (16 Février 2006)

lucie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Je souhaite effectuer une mise à jour sur un power mac 6500/300. Il est actuellement en OS 8.1. Je possède un disque de MAJ mac OS 8.6, mais il manque l'étape 8.5. J'en ai absolument besoin pour installer des drivers etc.. sans quoi je peux mettre l'ordinateur à la poubelle !
> Je précise qu'il n'est pas connecté (et ne pourra pas l'être tant qu'il ne sera pas en mac OS 8.6). je ne sais pas du reste s'il est possible de graver le système depuis un autre mac (à supposer que je trouve la MAJ sur Internet) ou s'il faut absolument le disque Apple.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils que j'attends avec impatience.




je relance le sujet ,essayant moi même d'installer mon 8.5 d'origine de mon imac sur un PPC 5400/180 ...est ce techniquement possible ??


----------



## DHG (16 Février 2006)

vous avez essayé là : http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html ?

edit 10:29
pas la peine y'a pas

désolé !


----------



## grig (16 Février 2006)

Je crois qu'il est absurde d'installer 8.5.1 (pas génial) ou même 8.6 (nettement mieux) surtout si on n'a pas le CD. Il n'y a pas longtemps, un magasin parisien bien connu (S.....F) bradait le CD 9.2.2 qui tourne parfaitement sur tous les iMac, powerbook iBook G3, et on en trouve aussi à pas cher en toute légalité sur eBay.


----------

